# Aloha Sweet Bath



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I have no picture to create for you sweet boy.

I have no reasons why you were murdered.

I have no understanding of people who would do you harm.

I have no patience for abuse of anykind.

I have no words which will restore you to health and life.

I do have words of love for you Sweet Bath
I do have thoughts of tenderness for you Sweet Bath
I do have feelings of loss for you Sweet Bath
I do have the belief in Rainbow Bridge Sweet Bath ~ And will be honored to escort you across when it becomes my time to join you all.

Play Hard ~ Play Often ~ Know You Are Loved Sweet Bath
Candle Site: http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF

Steve & NorCal Pack


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

[crying] Godspeed sweet angel Bath.......Godspeed...............


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ( 

evil does walk among us...and people who abuse animals are its face.
Poor pup.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bath*

Bath

Please know that you were loved and that people will cry for you.

I am so sorry for some of the Human Race.

Bless you dear dog.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I lit a candle. I haven't read the story, I'm afraid to. It hurts so much to know the little that I do.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

RIP Bath doggy. Your tragedy makes me so sad and so mad at whatever monsters could do this to you. Run free and play hard at the bridge!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Steve for remembering this poor boy. RIP Bath. You will remain in our thoughts forever.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Bath. You will be remembered.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Bath, you will have already met our Bridge angels, who will have welcomed you into the pack. Play hard, sweetheart, and know there are more loving people than evil ones. I'm just so sorry you ran into some of the the so-called people without a shred of humanity.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I lit a candle for sweet Bath. I don't know the story and not sure I want to given that it will make me sad and angry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bath*

Bath

I lit a candle for you, too, sweet Dog!!

I am so sorry they did this to you.

*HERE IS BATH'S STORY:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=67390*


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free Bath, safe now within your new pack, you will know no more pain or fear. If there is any justice then the *&$^&"($ who did this crime will pay, and I am sure that many will cheer when that happens

Sweet softly now


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Bath - my Riley is checking up on you. He'll help show you around. You're safe now - no one will ever hurt you again. Not ever....
Much Love.......


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My second rescue golden was killed 6 years ago. We lived in a quiet resort area. I let him out about 1:30 one morning and fell asleep before he came back in. He was killed and thrown in the pool sometime before 7:30 am.
He was my heart dog and deserved better than to die because of my negligence. I will carry that guilt to my grave.

Poor Bath. He didn't deserve this and thank goodness I cannot understand the way that kind of person thinks.

Every animal I rescue is to atone for Boomer's death.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper's Mom*

Copper's Mom

How awful what happened to your baby. You are not to blame.
I am sure he knew how much you loved him.
You are a beautiful, kind and caring person!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dear bath*

Dear Bath

Please have a few fun runs with Gizmo, Munchkin and Mimi.

RIP sweet boy!


----------

